# my 1st soil test - help me understand what to do...



## kwoody51 (10 mo ago)

The fixes for the macro's make sense to me. I'm less certain how to address some if the mirco areas.

Also should I try lower the pH? If so is the 50lb/ 1000k of lime accurate? That seems like a LOT of lime... but I really don't know.

Thanks!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Micros are fine-no need to adjust. Just apply N and potassium.
They are recommending sulfur to increase sulfate levels and for some pH lowering effect. Up to you. Wouldn't hurt to add it, but you could alternately get sulfate from N (using ammonium sulfate and/or using potassium sulfate for your potassium.
They recommend 0 lime. The reference to 50# is in the comments section and is boilerplate guidance for instances where lime was recommended.


----------



## kwoody51 (10 mo ago)

Ridgerunner said:


> Micros are fine-no need to adjust. Just apply N and potassium.
> They are recommending sulfur to increase sulfate levels and for some pH lowering effect. Up to you. Wouldn't hurt to add it, but you could alternately get sulfate from N (using ammonium sulfate and/or using potassium sulfate for your potassium.
> They recommend 0 lime. The reference to 50# is in the comments section and is boilerplate guidance for instances where lime was recommended.


Thanks @Ridgerunner ! As I re-read this and did some searching I realized the lime comment wasn't applicable to this test result.

Sorry for the newb question- pH at 7.5 is that on boarder and should I try to lower that 0.5 specifically? Or just use either of the sulfates you recommended for my primary N or K and then see how that impacts my pH?

Overall lawn looks pretty good. The low K explains some of the yellowing I've seen before but never really knew the cause.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The sulfates are not going to lower pH. Only the elemental sulfur will do that. You are low in sulfur. Using ammonium sulfate or potassium sulfate will give you sulfur. Elemental sulfur will give you sulfur too. Your pH isn't terrible. But on the other hand, as Ridgerunner says, it won't hurt to try to lower it with elemental sulfur and you need some sulfur anyway.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Correction: ammonium sulfate does lower pH just a bit as it's one of the most acidic nitrogen fertilizers. However the primary purpose is to fertilize, not to lower pH. Potassium sulfate doesn't lower pH. If you do decide to use elemental sulfur, put it down this spring as it needs warm weather and time to work.


----------



## kwoody51 (10 mo ago)

@Virginiagal - thanks for the additional info!

If I want to focus on pH sounds best to use elemental sulfur for that on its own while being aware there there could be some minor pH lowering if using ammonium sulfate (for fertilization purposes).


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Think of N fertilizer (except nitrates) as a faster release pH adjustment and elemental sulfur as a continuous slow release pH adjustment.


----------

